# Spiderman/Green Goblin Combo



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Just to give me a break from the intensity of my Flying Sub build I thought I'd do a quick build-up of another kit, or rather a pair of kits, namely Spiderman and the Green Goblin.

The thing that really sold these kits for me are the bases which, for anyone who's unaware, can be combined to form the corner of a building. The eagle-like heads are reminicent of the Chrysler building and compliment the two figures beautifully.










The parts fit together really well with minimal filler required. You need to clean up the head sections before attaching them to the walls and, once attached, there is a very fine gap left all round which I filled using Liquitex Acrylic Artist's Gesso applied with a toothpick.










The casual builder could simply place the bases against each other to good effect, however I wanted them permanently fixed. Just gluing them together is OK but leaves a triangular void on the top so I've added some styrene sheet and square section Evergreen strip to form a section of roof.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking good so far MS! I like the roof idea. 
~RK~


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Me too - I like the idea of attaching the base


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Nice idea! Well done. 

Sean


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Really gives it a more finished look - can't wait to see it with paint!
Steve


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very cool idea!!:thumbsup: The addition of the roof really does complete the look! - Denis


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the comments...I was going to prime the parts tonight but it's now snowing and as I usually use my rattle cans in the backyard it'll have to wait....


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Wonderful. Please keep posting updates....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The snow went away so I managed to give the base a couple of coats of acrylic auto primer. Once dry I 'de-nibbed' it using a 400 grit foam pad and it's come up a nice weathered grey colour...I'm tempted to go for a grey finish to be different but I'll probably plump for a beige/ivory colour eventually.




























I've started on the figures...Spidey presents the greatest challenge as the pose is very restrictive for painting. The instructions suggest leaving off the arms and legs and leaving the body in half while they're painted then touching in after assembly.
I like to deal with as many seams as possible before painting. I took the decision to attach the arms since the joints at the shoulders need to be spot on. It means painting is tight but not impossible.



















All of the joints on the webbed area of the suit are, to a large extent, cleverly as part of the web itself...despite the mostly excellent fit I still managed some minor gaps on the rear shoulders which I filled with acrylic gesso.



















Rather than sanding the joints and risking losing detail, I reduced any visible seams using very fine (0000 grade) steel wool.

Another thing worth noting is that if you want to add legs or arms later then you'll need to remove the flange on the locating areas.


----------



## cheekyzombie (Jan 15, 2010)

Excellent , lovely base.
x


----------



## Mark_6478 (Aug 27, 2000)

Really coming along nicely... I like what you have done to combine the two
bases, great idea...


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I love your WiPs MS. Between this and the Flying Sub, I'm in awe. Looking forward to seeing this continue. Thanks for posting!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Great work. And I good idea to put the head/face assembly in early. I didn't do that and it caused some problems.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

*Perfect!*

I love this! Something was bothering me about these kits and not only does this fix it; it makes it all work!!

I have already completed the base modifications!

Thanks!:wave:

Mark Dean


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Looking good MS! :thumbsup: I really like what you did modifying the bases.


----------

